# Interstellar: Erster deutscher Trailer zum Science-Fiction-Film



## FlorianStangl (22. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Interstellar: Erster deutscher Trailer zum Science-Fiction-Film* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Interstellar: Erster deutscher Trailer zum Science-Fiction-Film


----------



## CaptProton (22. Dezember 2013)

Das könnte ein Film werden wo man sein Hirn mal wieder mit ins Kino nehmen darf


----------



## Odin333 (23. Dezember 2013)

CaptProton schrieb:


> Das könnte ein Film werden wo man sein Hirn mal wieder mit ins Kino nehmen darf


 
Allerdings!
Noch dazu wenn man bedenkt, dass das Drehbuch von Steven Spielberg über Jahre links liegen gelassen wurde. In letzter Zeit produziert er eh nur noch Rotz, das könnte ein Zeichen sein, dass das Drehbuch richtig gut ist, wenn er es nicht umsetzen will.

Noch dazu wird sich Chr. Nolan richtig ins Zeug legen, das Drehbuch ist schliesslich von seinem Bruder...


----------



## Enisra (23. Dezember 2013)

Naja
Also jetzt den Film anhand eines Trailers der Hauptsächlich aus Stockfootage von Luft und Raumfahrtlichen Pioniertaten und einem Maisfeld besteht zu loben ist schon mehr als überzogen


----------



## MichaelG (23. Dezember 2013)

Ich stell mir gerade vor, daß in Interstellar ein Raumschiff durch ein instabiles Wurmloch fliegt und im Deltaquadranten strandet.


----------



## McDrake (23. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab zu viel Zeit, da werd ich zum Klugschiesser  :
Das ganze ist kein Trailer, sondern ein Teaser.
_Interstellar Movie - Official Teaser_
Interstellar Movie Website | Official Trailers & News | November 2014


----------



## Odin333 (23. Dezember 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich stell mir gerade vor, daß in Interstellar ein Raumschiff durch ein instabiles Wurmloch fliegt und im Deltaquadranten strandet.


 
Das war aber kein Wurmloch, sondern ein Tetryonstrahl.


----------



## MichaelG (23. Dezember 2013)

Ich weiß. Aber es gab in Voyager auch ein instabiles, springendes Wurmloch, in dem die Ferengi dann verschwunden sind. War von mir etwas mißverständlich geschrieben


----------



## TheChicky (23. Dezember 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich weiß. Aber es gab in Voyager auch ein instabiles, springendes Wurmloch, in dem die Ferengi dann verschwunden sind. War von mir etwas mißverständlich geschrieben


 
Das war doch in der Next Generation??


----------



## Enisra (23. Dezember 2013)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Das war doch in der Next Generation??


 
fast, die Auslösung war in Voyager


----------



## MichaelG (23. Dezember 2013)

In Next Generation wurde das Wurmloch, das afaik angeblich in den Gammaquadranten führen sollte in der Folge Der Barzanhandel versteigert. Ferengis und die Föderation wollten das Loch anfangs ersteigern aber vorab erkunden. Dabei stellte die Crew der Enterprise fest, daß das Wurmloch instabil ist und am anderen Ende springt. Das wollten die Ferengi aber nicht glauben und vermuteten ein Trick der Föderation, um das Wurmloch für sich zu ersteigern. Bei der Erkundung des Wurmlochs strandeten die Ferengis trotz Warnungen der Enterprise-Crew aus Sicherheitsgründen besser zurückzukehren dann im Deltaquadranten und tauchten dann im Voyager-Storyplot in der Folge Das Wurmloch auf. Das war ein wirklich genial angelegter Story-Twist der die Serien TNG und Next Generation verbunden hat.


----------

